# Best clear coat for cedar shakes



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

I do not have much experience with clear or translucent finishes can anyone rec. one for new cedar shakes..


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Cabot 3000...are you dipping or doing them on the house?


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

The shakes are already in place> would spraying be my best option? or brush


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

dincao said:


> The shakes are already in place> would spraying be my best option? or brush


 
Its good that they are in place because dipping is a bummer. 

I assume they are rough side out, which makes spraying a pretty good option depending on what is around that would require protection. You might want to consider a pump sprayer, like a garden style sprayer that you can strap right on your back. We have a 2 gallon rig that works pretty slick...no overspray or mist.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Its good that they are in place because dipping is a bummer.
> 
> I assume they are rough side out, which makes spraying a pretty good option depending on what is around that would require protection. You might want to consider a pump sprayer, like a garden style sprayer that you can strap right on your back. We have a 2 gallon rig that works pretty slick...no overspray or mist.


V, would there be much back brushing using this method?


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

I thought about using a garden type sprayer but do you need to backbrush? the cabot 3000 is a 1 coat application correct? why makes this protect stand out to any others?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

If the shakes are rough side out they will grab it pretty good. The challenge is to get it into the little gaps between the shakes without loading up the faces too much. The beauty of it is, unlike stains and other paint apps, 3000 on rough shakes doesnt show any trace of brush marks, so you could keep a brush handy and use only as needed. I think once you got the feel for it, it would work pretty slick. I will tell you that if you do all brushwork on a cedar shake house it is about twice as labor intensive as a clapboard sided house.


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks for the advice i am looking forward to trying the pump and cabot 3000!!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

dincao said:


> thanks for the advice i am looking forward to trying the pump and cabot 3000!!


Let us know how it turns out D, I never tried that method, would be nice to how it came out for you.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Let us know how it works. Its always good to get feedback from someone who hasnt tried that method. Maybe you will tweak it and make it even more efficient.


----------



## lenore (Aug 12, 2010)

*need to clear coat rough cedar*



vermontpainter said:


> Cabot 3000...are you dipping or doing them on the house?


What's cabot 3000?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=cabot+3000


----------

